
JQuery Mobile is awesome - likortera
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/58aoaw/jquery_mobile_is_awesome/
======
ntw1103
No it isn't, it is outdated. It wasn't awesome when it was new either. I
suffered through supporting a website that was made with it for a while before
I was able to convince them to switch to something else.

